# AV Amp upgrades vs Replacements Looking for help



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I am sure you are all familiar with my living room makeover I recently performed. I will admit I love my Harmon Kardon AVR240, but it really doesn't have the power I need for my front stage (movies) and for the surround speakers (7.1 music). Low volumes it is crisp and super awesome, higher Cinema volumes sound like ****. Muffled, and in need of power. I would like to go with HK again, but I am new to this home audio thing, so I am looking for the following:
7.1 or 7.2
Availability to add a second room (dining room) to the receiver/amp, however this is not super important
more power then what I currently have (50W per ch)
and everything I currently have on the HK:
-T/A
-Optical and digital in/out
-Graphic EQ or more

I would like to stay under 1500.00 if possible. if I have to spend the extra coin......well I might have to sell some stuff first, lol. College student thing....

Thanks for any suggestions

Jesse


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

You should look into adding external amplifiers to your existing system.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I am in the same boat as you. I have an older Onkyo that still works great but has just run out to technology and power for new Martin Logan's I bought.

I recommend to read some reviews. Through my reviews and what I want these are the ones that I am trying to make choice between. We seem to be wanting most of the same stuff so you might check these out as well. So far I have narrowed it down to the one's below but I am still working to get to the one I want to buy.

Marantz SR6006
Yamaha RX-V673/V773
Pioneer Elite VSX-52
Onkyo TX-NR809
Denon AVR-2313CI

edit: You could just go external amp. However is the reciever for audio only. That HK is older technolgy as I do not even see any HDMI inputs/outputs. A lot of stuff has changed since that reciever was released. IMO you have a decision go with an external amp or upgrade the entire receiver and gain the currect technology if it is for music and HT. If you wanted to stick with HK you could change switch to the AVR3650.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Agree with adding external amp. Your hk has the pre amp outputs and is a great unit. Check out audiogon for good used amp or emotiva.com. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

